# Way Of The Intercepting Sandwich



## Hyper_Shadow

I've decided I'd post a thread up for people to make up some stupid names for a ryu. Anything that you can think of post it up here! Have fun!


----------



## shesulsa

I like my Spork Fu ... it supercedes all knowledge and necessary skill in one convenient weapon. :uhyeah:

FEAR THA SPORK!


----------



## terryl965

The way of the rubber biscuit


----------



## Big Don

Well, lets see, we have Google Fu, Nike Kwon Do, and the ever popular Fu Bar...


----------



## Ninjamom

For you Trekkie fans:

Kobi Yashima Ryu - nobody wins


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

Shoejutsu=art of the flying shoe from China known as Shoefu

S.H.O.R.T.=Security handling operation restrain tacts=Founded by Gary Coleman

Self knockout boxing=The art of defeating your opponent by defeating yourself first!!


----------



## jkembry

Tic-Tac-Fu

The only way to win is not to play!


----------



## crushing

Frost's Dust of Snow Rue


----------



## Andy Moynihan

The Iron Ning  board--at once a shield, weapon, and getaway sled.


----------



## MA-Caver

Andy Moynihan said:


> The Iron Ning  board--at once a shield, weapon, and getaway sled.


AND a way to get those wrinkles out of your Gi  :uhyeah:

Bat-fu, to see thine enemies in the dark and stun them with ultra-high frequency sound... like  SBD flatuence.


----------



## mook jong man

*no - clue - do*

the way of ignorance


----------



## Touch Of Death

No-Can-Do


----------



## Touch Of Death

Take-one's-Doe


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Soo-Nai-Dai--a lost art that survives only in name, its principles lost to time with its founder.


----------



## MA-Caver

Kitty-fu : to over whelm one's opponent with cuteness.


----------



## Kacey

Broom-fu:  to sweep one's opponents away


----------



## mook jong man

*MAI-WUN-LUNG*

No nonsense self defence for smokers.


----------



## Ninjamom

*The whey of the curds: *

Finally!  
- A martial art for those who would prefer to sit on their tuffets rather than work out.
- Perfect for defending against spiders and other harmful beasts


----------



## Big Don

ninjamom said:


> *the whey of the curds: *
> 
> finally!
> - a martial art for those who would prefer to sit on their tuffets rather than work out.
> - perfect for defending against spiders and other harmful beasts


brilliant!


----------



## MA-Caver

Kwai-hamsterdo-ryu -- Don't mess with it.


----------



## KELLYG

You all are not right in the head.


----------



## crushing

Whatta Ryu Do-ing

The inquisitive art.


----------



## KELLYG

How about hu flun dung.  

bull sxxt happens even in martial arts


----------



## zDom

KELLYG said:


> How about hu flun dung.
> 
> bull sxxt happens even in martial arts



Or the Korean version: Doo-do

Not to be confused with Dodo (There is no "try"; Do or Do Not!)


----------



## MA-Caver

KELLYG said:


> You all are not right in the head.


Well, after repeated blows to the head from sparring ... whaddya expect?


----------



## girlbug2

Man Ya'Na-do: the art of putting things off until later.

The more proficient one becomes at procrastination, the less proficient one need be at all else.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Tofuquan

Bean Curd Fist 

Tofuzhuang

Bean Curd Palm

or just ToFu


----------



## kalikg

Gun Fu; works well with any caliber martial artist! )  I prefer .45!


----------



## mook jong man

*WANG CHUNG*

Stop any attacker with the awesome power of crappy 80s music .


----------



## terryl965

Praying hands, The art of prayer with deadly intent.


----------



## Sukerkin

girlbug2 said:


> Man Ya'Na-do: the art of putting things off until later.
> 
> The more proficient one becomes at procrastination, the less proficient one need be at all else.


 
Now that's clever.  Dan grade punstering, milady :rei:.


----------



## Hyper_Shadow

Hey, I didn't think this'd get so much of a response!

How about Sinto Do. You know you shouldn't but you do it because it's gooood.....


----------



## crushing

Jellido:  The art of getting yourself out of a jam (to protect and to preserve!)

No to mention the very intimate. . .

Dill-do

The art of getting yourself out of a pickle.


----------



## Drac

Ki-Shing-Da-Flor..A ground fighting system...


----------



## DavidCC

One day at ym favorite (now closed) chinese restaurant we were discussing martial arts realted words.  I asked about "chuan fa" but my pronounciation was terrible of course...  now I'll probably get these details wrong but my attempt at saying "Fist Law" in cantonese was so bad that I really was saying "green onion flower" in mandarin.

So now I like to say that I do "green onion flower kung fu"


----------



## shesulsa

Ryu Gu Naheet Dat - System boasts many black belts.

Mun Kishimun Ki Do - Definitely an imitation 'art'.

Asai Sae Nat Do - Art of the bad example.


----------



## KELLYG

How about chaw da phat.
For people who like to talk more than fight. 
 or 
chu de cud
martial arts for cows!


----------



## zDom

Coolrahte: the Art of Lookin' Good

Jewel-jitsu: attack the vulnerable spot on men!

Brazilian Jewel-jitsu: hold them really tight till they submit! Or cough.

Bongfu: water-cooled herbage-way!

Donkey Kong Soo Do: throwing barrels to stop attackers

Capo-quiero: for those who aspire to rise within the ranks of organized crime

Spankration: a punishing style! Works especially well on children or Tito Ortiz (was that redundant?)


----------



## TwentyThree

zDom said:


> Or the Korean version: Doo-do
> 
> Not to be confused with Dodo (There is no "try"; Do or Do Not!)



Yes, but I understand that Dodo as an art became extinct around 300 years ago.

As in "Dead as a..."


----------



## MA-Caver

KELLYG said:


> chu de cud
> martial arts for cows!


More like Moo-Foo


----------



## girlbug2

Tank Pseu-Do: the art of intimidating your enemies by appearing to be huge and menacing.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Weeeelll

Many many years ago after a night of consuming mass quantities of alcohol with a friend of mine we came up with a style after we watched someone who had consumed greater quantities of alcohol than we had walk out of a bar into a parking lot were apparently someone confronted him to try and get his key... It was called Regurgifu (aka Vomitdo) and I will give no further description. But it sure as heck got rid of the person doing the confronting


----------



## FearlessFreep

Heh... not quite in the same spirit of humour but I often make reference in class to Nike-Do (the art of having a good pair of running shoes)


----------



## Big Don

Xue Sheng said:


> Weeeelll
> 
> Many many years ago after a night of consuming mass quantities of alcohol with a friend of mine we came up with a style after we watched someone who had consumed greater quantities of alcohol than we had walk out of a bar into a parking lot were apparently someone confronted him to try and get his key... It was called Regurgifu (aka Vomitdo) and I will give no further description. But it sure as heck got rid of the person doing the confronting


Ha! I've been threatened with that during sparring! "Don't hit me in the stomach, Big Don, or I'll puke on you."
Very, Very effective as a threat.
Edited to add: I just didn't know it had a name.


----------



## Ninjamom

Ai Soo Yu: The art of ground fighting for lawyers.  
 - No fight gets lower.  
 - No holds disbarred.  
 - Even the mere threat of using it can intimidate most would-be attackers.


----------



## Ninjamom

Ai Cee Yu: The place you end up if you don't train enough. Under a real instructor.  With resisting opponents.


----------



## FearlessFreep

Ninjamom said:


> Ai Cee Yu: The place you end up if you don't train enough. Under a real instructor.  With resisting opponents.



I thought that was the technique for finding Ninjas?


----------



## Ninjamom

Ninjas can *never *be found!

_(Ninjamom goes back to lurking stealthily in the shadows)_


----------



## KELLYG

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/wake-up-kitty/1362077224

KAT-WAK-YU
The art of the purrrfect wake up call


----------

